# Foxpro and Mojo have nothing on these....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So this is what I spent my night doing.... err... watching my wife do.









Planning on using these in the back of my cat cages as an attractor. Not sure if they are needed or not, but i've been sold on the idea from some good cage trappers out west.

Waste of time, or time well wasted?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds to me as though she doesn't trust you with a hot glue gun ?

Do you scent them ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Sounds to me as though she doesn't trust you with a hot glue gun ?
> 
> Do you scent them ?


Burnt myself twice. Plus she loves this kind of thing. lol

Common practice seems to be a couple of squirts of cat urine directly on the critter along with lure in the back of the cage.

All I have at this point is secondhand knowledge though. Looking forward to getting serious about this in a few months...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you'll do well at it, it is after all something you enjoy, and that is half the battle.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with what youngdon says.And have fun doing it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a cool idea. I like using big pink elephants myself. LOL


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Who's giv'in you all my secrets?.lol.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

I think that would probably work but with those crazy eyes glued on there my little girl thinks that theyre a new toy out....


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey--- welcome to Predatortalk from the Great Colorado Mountains bgfireguy.

I can't figure what all the feathers are for though.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...some of those look like those guys on Pac Man..............c.............chomp chomp.

Hang em on a branch for calling also.

What in that water you guys out west drink ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catcapper said:



> I can't figure what all the feathers are for though.


Those are unique hairstyles and the only way I could get help putting them together.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bgfireguy said:


> I think that would probably work but with those crazy eyes glued on there my little girl thinks that theyre a new toy out....


Only three easy payments of $9.99 plus if you act now he'll throw in a second one for FREE. 















you will continue to receive one every month for the rest of your life, no cancellation policy in effect. If for any reason you do through legal means cancel or try to cancel or think about cancelling we will charge your credit card to the max, kick your dog and give each of your children a wet willie. A nominal shipping charge will be added to each and every payment equal to or greater than you paycheck or mortgage, which ever is greater. Cages not included.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

They work great on grey fox. the other cage trap secret is to cover the wire floor with dirt or sand. Cats and fox do not like to step on wire. JMHO


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Hey--- welcome to Predatortalk from the Great Colorado Mountains bgfireguy.


I can't figure what all the feathers are for though.

Since I'm not IN the mountains I need something like this, Dave. How about Welcome to Predatortalk from the Great Northern Colorado High Desert?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey ebbs---How 'bout the windswept plains of the South Platte.lol. Is the WIND still blow'in up that way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I can't figure what all the feathers are for though.
> 
> Since I'm not IN the mountains I need something like this, Dave. How about Welcome to Predatortalk from the Great Northern Colorado High Desert?


How about "Welcome from the outhaus in my back yard"


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Only three easy payments of $9.99 plus if you act now he'll throw in a second one for FREE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I've only just seen this.


----------

